# Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€



## venyl79 (28. Januar 2011)

*Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*

Hallo also wie der Titel schon sagt würde ich gern nen Gamer Lappy haben der zu jetziger Zeit schon recht High-End sein sollte.Weiß das der Aufstieg bis 8000,- und mehr ist aber Ihr versteht schon

Habe mir von Schenker den* XMG U700 ULTRA Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3") *angeschaut und auch genügend Test dazu gelesen.

Mit meiner extra Auswahl die ich gern haben würde :

2xGTX 460M
Intel Core i7-950 /3.06 - 3.33Ghz
8GB Ram
500GB 7200er Sata
Ultimate N 6300
hier der Link: Schenker Notebooks - Xtreme Mobile Gaming | mySN.de - U700 ULTRA Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3") - Topangebot

Was sagt Ihr dazu oder doch was anderes, also den gibt es ja auch bei *ONE & Co für 200,- weniger* nur dort soll es ja wohl öfters *Probleme mit Service* gegeben haben.Wenn nicht sagt was dazu.

Hoffe mir kann hier jemand nen Rat geben weil mir echt schon seit 5 Tagen der Kopf Qualmt^^.

MFG

Ich könnte natürlich auch nen *Alienware M17x* für das Geld holen nur weiß ich das man dort schon fast 40% nur für den Namen bezahlt und dann noch weniger Hardware in Gegensatz zu dem.

Aber *Sandy Bright* Prozessor

-In Ihrem System enthalten:

FARBAUSWAHLAlienware M17x Stealth Blackändern
PROZESSORIntel® Core™ i7 Processor 2630QM (2.00Ghz, 6MB, 4C)ändern
BETRIEBSSYSTEMOriginal Windows® 7 Home Premium, 64bit, Deutschändern
SERVICE UND SUPPORT1 Jahr Hardware-Support am nächsten Tag beinhaltet mit Ihrem PCändern
UNFALLSCHUTZNo Accidental Damage Supportändern
GRAFIKKARTE1,5 GB GDDR5 NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 460M mit Optimus Technologieändern
ARBEITSSPEICHER4.096 MB Dual-Channel DDR3 SDRAM mit 1.333 MHz [2 x 2.048]ändern
OPTISCHE LAUFWERKEBlu-ray-ROM-Kombilaufwerk (Blu-ray nur lesen, DVD und CD lesen und schreiben)ändern
FESTPLATTE320-GB-Serial ATA-Festplatte (7.200 1/min)ändern
LCD17,3-Zoll-FHD-WLED-LCD-Breitbild (1.920 x 1.080)ändern
WIRELESS-NETZWERKVERBINDUNGIntel Wireless LAN 6300 3x3 (802.11a/b/g/n) Card - EURändern
HAUPTAKKULithium-Ionen-Hauptakku mit 9 Zellenändern
BLUETOOTHDell Wireless 375 Bluetooth Card - EUR
Gedis Bundle ReferenceN02W7V01
Order InformationAlienware M17x R3 Order - Germany
Shipping DocumentsCentral European Documentation
Dell System Media KitAlienware Resource DVD
Power Supply240W AC Adaptor
KeyboardInternal German Qwertz Keyboard
Call Dell ExpertsOne free Dell Expert call to help with your PC queries within 60 days of purchase
Standard Warranty1 year Next Business Day Hardware Support included with your PC
CameraIntegrated 3.0 Mega Pixel HD Camera
*
Dann gibt es ja auch noch Toschiba Qosimo und Asus G 73?!*


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*

Wie wäre es mit dem Eurocom P150HM oder P170HM? Beide mit Sandy Bridge und HD6970M bzw. GTX485...
Preise sind jedoch leider noch keine bekannt 

Hier eine detailliertere Beschreibung für das P150HM:
http://www.eurocom.com/products/future/specselectfuture.cfm?model_id=219

Erscheinen werden die beiden wohl am 1. Februar....


----------



## Deadhunter (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*

hey ho, 

kannst dir ja auch mal http://www.cyber-system.de

anschauen soll eigentlich auch ganz gut sein.

mfg


----------



## venyl79 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*

@MilesEdgeworth:

15 Zoll währe mir zu wenig daich jetzt schon nen 18,4 habe und dann lieber wenigstens nen 17 nehme. Aber hört sich ganz gut an.

@Deadhunter:

Der Cyber-System Xi17 ist der gleiche wie der von Schenker und Co und da komme ich im End effeckt höher als meine Auswahl.


Wir findet Ihr denn den von Schenker und Co.?


----------



## doodlez (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*

sry das willst due vieleich nicht hören aber kauf dir lieber einen für 1000 und vieleicht in 1 jahr nochmal einen für 1000


----------



## Bananenjunge (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*

Also Schenker kann ich nur empfehlen! Sehr guter Service! Ich würde gleich zu nem Sandy-Bridge Prozessor greifen, ist schneller wie die Desktop Kerne. Desweiteren würde ich als Grafikkarte die GTX 470m nehmen, da sie in den letzten Test wo ich gelesen habe ca. 3-5% schneller war wie eine GTX480m und dazu noch günstiger!

Asus G73 besitze ich momentan. das JH mit i5 und der 5870m und kann mich nicht beschweren! Läuft super und ist schnell genug für alle Spiele und Anwendungen!


----------



## venyl79 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*

Was würde ein PC mit den Anforderungen kosten um mal gegen zu setzen^^

Ausschlaggebende Antworten dazu bitte.

@Bananenjunge:

Habe gerade gelesen das wohl die i5 Prozessoren schneller sein sollen als die i7 für Lappys ist das richtig hier der Link.

FAQ - Orientierungshilfe für Computer/Notebook + PC-Konfigurationen je nach Budget/? - Seite 2 - gulli:board

Man ist das alles schwierig ich würde zwar mehr auf Laptop tendieren wegen Kinder / Beruf und sehr viel Fahrten im Monat aber langsam werd ich echt unschlüssig.
Also ich suche doch schon in der (mittleren Oberliega) bei Laptops und stoße immer wieder daran das sich das nicht lange Lohnen wird.


----------



## schneiderbernd (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*



venyl79 schrieb:


> Hallo also wie der Titel schon sagt würde ich gern nen Gamer Lappy haben der zu jetziger Zeit schon recht High-End sein sollte.Weiß das der Aufstieg bis 8000,- und mehr ist aber Ihr versteht schon
> 
> Habe mir von Schenker den* XMG U700 ULTRA Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3") *angeschaut und auch genügend Test dazu gelesen.
> 
> ...


lass auf jedenfall die Finger vom SLI...und die Sandys rocken alle "alten" i7 voll weg...sogar die Xtreme Cpu-absoluter Unsinn...zumal beim Laptop..um diese Preisklasse empfehle ich Dir ganz klar eine GTX485 zu nehmen...das ist momentan das Brett für Lappis...wie wäre es ebenfalls mit dem Schenker Notebook XMG P501das kannste konfigurieren wie Du es brauchst!! Und da haste mit der Graka Gamingpower...und bedenke..kannst alles wechseln im Lappi doch nicht die Grafik...also gerade in der Preisklasse immer auf die Stärkste verfügbare setzen!
PS: den gibt es auch in der 17" Version ist dann glaube der 701!


----------



## Alex555 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*



schneiderbernd schrieb:


> und bedenke..kannst alles wechseln im Lappi doch nicht die Grafik...



Wenn ich mir Bild 5 (bzw mitte in der unteren Reihe anschaue) Test Nvidia Geforce GTX 485M Grafikkarte - Notebookcheck.com Tests  ist unter der rechten Heatpipe die GPU zu finden. 
Da die Karte relativ gross ist schätze ich dass die Grafikkarte eine MXM Karte ist, und nicht auf dem Mainboard angelötet ist. DIe Grafikkarte ist also wechselbar! (jedoch sind diese Karten relativ teuer, also am Besten eine starke Grafikkarte nehmen. 
Grüße Alex555


----------



## venyl79 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*

Also komme ich hiermit weiter und länger, sowie mehr Power?

-*Display:* 43,9cm (17.3") Full-HD (1920x1080) Glare mit LED-Backlight 
*Grafik:*    NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 485M 2048MB GDDR5 RAM
_Features: DirectX® 11, Dual Link DVI, HDMI 1.4, NVIDIA® PhysX™_ 
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 8192MB SO-DIMM DDR3 RAM 1333MHz (Dual Channel) mit Dualcore-CPUs
*Festplatten:* 2x 2,5" SATA-II Festplatte, 5400/7200U/min
alternativ: 2x 2,5" SATA-II Solid State Disc
alternativ: 2x 2,5" SATA-II Hybrid HDD *
Laufwerk:*  SATA-II Blu-ray-/DVD-Combolaufwerk bzw. Blu-ray Brenner *
Sound:* THX TruStudio Sound System, High Definition Audio, 5 Lautsprecher, 1 Subwoofer, integriertes Mikrofon *
Tastatur:* Chocolate - Design, 98 Tasten inkl. separatem Nummernblock *
Touchpad:* Multi gesture Touchpad mit Scrollfunktion *
Schnittstellen:* 9-in-1 Cardreader (MMC/RSMMC/MS/MS Pro/MS Duo/SD/Mini  SD/SDHC/SDXC), CATV, DVI-I out, eSATA, IEEE 1394a Firewire, HDMI out,  Kopfhörer, Mikrofon, RJ-45 Netzwerkanschluss, S/PDIF (TOS-Link), 3x USB  2.0, 2x USB 3.0 *
Kommunikation:* 1x interne 10/100/1000Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte, 1x Intel® Centrino® Wireless + Bluetooth Adapter (optional), 2,0MP Webcam *
Sicherheit:* Kensington® Lock, Fingerprint, BIOS-Passwort *
Abmessungen:* 412 x 276 x 41,8~45,4 mm (B x T x H) 
*Gewicht:* 3,9kg inkl. Akku 
*Stromversorgung:* 220W Netzteil
8 Zellen Li-Ionen Akku 5200 mAh (ca. 1,5 Stunden)


-Aber dennoch stellt sich mir die Frage ob die einfache GTX 485 die 2-1,5 GB GDDR5 NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 460M in den Wind stellen die haben ja dann 3 Gig oder nicht?

---->Bei den Gaming Tests als auch im 3D Mark Vantage können sich *nur duale Grafiklösungen*, etwa die GTX 480M SLI oder die GTX 460M SLI noch über der GTX 485M platzieren

also ist ja wohl der Sli modus der 460M doch besser oder wie?
Und sie unterstützt kein Optimus wie die 460M wieso? 
 
-Also ich hatte auch geschaut und so wie es aussieht kann man dort alles irgendwann austauschen.

-Nun würde ich doch gern wissen was wenn ich den 701er nehme, was in gleicher Leistung nen Desktop kosten würde?

mfg


----------



## schneiderbernd (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*



Alex555 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir Bild 5 (bzw mitte in der unteren Reihe anschaue) Test Nvidia Geforce GTX 485M Grafikkarte - Notebookcheck.com Tests  ist unter der rechten Heatpipe die GPU zu finden.
> Da die Karte relativ gross ist schätze ich dass die Grafikkarte eine MXM Karte ist, und nicht auf dem Mainboard angelötet ist. DIe Grafikkarte ist also wechselbar! (jedoch sind diese Karten relativ teuer, also am Besten eine starke Grafikkarte nehmen.
> Grüße Alex555


ja schon klar...aber die neuen stärkeren die man dann wechseln möchte passen dennoch nicht auf die Board....ja und Sündhaft teuer sind die sowieso!


----------



## schneiderbernd (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*



venyl79 schrieb:


> Also komme ich hiermit weiter und länger, sowie mehr Power?
> 
> -*Display:* 43,9cm (17.3") Full-HD (1920x1080) Glare mit LED-Backlight
> *Grafik:*    NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 485M 2048MB GDDR5 RAM
> ...


also bzgl. SLI solltest Du Dich mal mit den Problemen beschäftigen..Microruckler ect. und nur weil Du SLI hast hast Du nicht automatisch doppelte Leistung! Die ganzen Tests sind meist Synthetische Benchmarks...in Spielen sieht die Sache schon anders aus! Die andere Sache ist die gewaltige Abwärme von zwei Grakas im Laptop...da is dann nicht mehr viel mit Übertakten!!

Nen Desktop mit gleicher Leistung kostet vielleicht 600-1000€ Grob geschätzt! 
Für 2000€ bekommst Du nen Desktop mit i7-2600K GTX580 8GB Ram..SSD..ect. also im ganzen eine Rennmaschiene mit mindest.4x mal soviel Leistung wie beim Lap...das kannste gar nicht vergleichen! Du mußt Dir im klaren sein wofür Du das Ding brauchst!
Ich bin auch gezwungener Maßen von Desktop auf Lap umgestiegen...da ich verdammt viel Unterwegs bin...meist Tage oder Wochen...
...so würden dann 2000€ nur zu Hause rum stehen!..weh tut es trotzdem---
Solltest Du viel zu Hause sein...dann hol Dir nen gescheiten Desktop und nen billigen Lap für Schule oder Arbeit..wie auch immer...für den Preis ist beides drin!


----------



## venyl79 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*

Was mir halt auch wichtig ist wie lange werd ich was von den 2000,- haben? da ich dann außer Festplatte/Prozessor/Ram nichts mehr aufrüsten kann?


----------



## schneiderbernd (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*



venyl79 schrieb:


> Was mir halt auch wichtig ist wie lange werd ich was von den 2000,- haben? da ich dann außer Festplatte/Prozessor/Ram nichts mehr aufrüsten kann?


les Dir den Test hier mal durch:Schenker Notebook XMG P701 Notebook im Test Mehr als nur Desktop-Replacement auf notebookjournal.de
zu beachten ist die Gaming Leistung und das verdammt gute Kühlsystem in dem Book...so das die GTX locker noch hochgetaktet werden kann!


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*

Um die frage von zuvor aufzugreifen, was ein ähnlicher PC kosten würde: nicht mal die Hälfte. 

Ein Vergleich ist zwar schwer, aber zB bei 3DMark Vantage ist die 485m in etwa mit einer AMD 6850 oder 6870 für 150-200€ vergleichbar. Selbst wenn man in einem PC eine deutlich bessere Karte für 250-300€ einbauen würde:

Board 100€
Guter Quadcore 150€
8GB RAM 70€
Graka 250€
Netzteil 60€
1TB HDD 50€
Gehäuse 50€
Brenner 20€
windows 90€

Macht keine ca. 850€, selbst wenn noch ein TFT dazukommt, sind es erst 1000€, und der PC wäre dann BESSER als der Schenker, ne Graka für 250€ dürfte besser sein als die 485m.


----------



## Alex555 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*

Sowohl CPU als auch Grafikkarte kannst du reintheoretisch schon wechseln.
Die CPU muss nur den gleichen Sockel haben, und die Graka den gleichen MXM Formfaktor (also z.B: MXM 3,0b). Ob es jedoch einen Sinn macht, diese Komponenten zu tauschen, sei dahingestellt. Ein Sandy Bridge I7 ist fast so schnell wie ein I7 940 (2630QM) , und mit der Desktop CPU wirste auch in 3Jahren wahrscheinlich noch gescheit zocken können. Kein PC der Welt wird ohne Mainboard wechsel, dem daraus resultierenden CPU wechsel und einem Grafikkarten wechsel länger als 5Jahre halten, ausser du hast 4way CF/SLI und ein Mobo mit 3CPUs drauf  . Dies soll jedoch nicht heissen, dass der laptop nach 3Jahren Müll ist, sondern dass du halt dann die Details in Games reduzieren werden musst. 
Kannst also ruhig zugreifen


----------



## Patze93 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*

Wenns nen Gamer-Notebook werden soll hätte ich noch die seite hier:

DevilTech - High Performance Systems - _Gaming#

Machen auch sehr gutes Notebooks


----------



## schneiderbernd (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*



Patze93 schrieb:


> Wenns nen Gamer-Notebook werden soll hätte ich noch die seite hier:
> 
> DevilTech - High Performance Systems*-*_Gaming#
> 
> Machen auch sehr gutes Notebooks


Jep!!! Die habe ich ganz vergessen...haben aber erst seid ein paar Tagen die Kombi Sandy und GTX485!!!


----------



## venyl79 (30. Januar 2011)

@Herbboy Das verstehe ich nur leider bin ich viel unterwegs und brauche dann auch die Leistung somal kann man ihn noch weiter aufrüsten.Aber dadurch das der Desktop dann im Wohnzimmer stehen würde ist es auch nicht gut mit 2 kleinen Kindern von 2 und 5 Jahren.Arbeite bzw Spiele schon seit einigen Jahren am Laptop und denke das wird auch weiter so gehen ergo muss ich dann in 2 Jahren wieder nen neuen holen wenn er dann nicht weiter aufzurüsten ist.Mann muss halt Zweck und Nutzen immer entgegen setzen. Ist leider so.0


----------



## venyl79 (30. Januar 2011)

Patze93 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenns nen Gamer-Notebook werden soll hätte ich noch die seite hier:
> 
> DevilTech - High Performance Systems - _Gaming#
> 
> Machen auch sehr gutes Notebooks



Nur ist der Service der gleiche?
Komme dort auch ein wenig teurer so wie ich das sah?


----------



## venyl79 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*



venyl79 schrieb:


> Nur ist der Service der gleiche?
> Komme dort auch ein wenig teurer so wie ich das sah?


Die nächste Frage besteht zwecks den Aufrüsten:

Wenn später mal ne neue -Graka mit gleichen MXM Formfaktor (also z.B: MXM 3,0b)- sowie -Prozessor mit gleichen Sockel- rein soll.

Wird es dann auch dafür was geben sowie wie weit hoch werd ich das Nachrüsten können?

PS: wieso komme ich nicht in das Marktplatz Forum?


----------



## Alex555 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*

Also Grafikkarten werden auch in Zukunft mit MXM angebunden werden(gamer Laptops), es gibt ja keinen grund diesen Standard zu wechseln.
Mit der CPU sieht es da schon anders aus. Ob Intel in Zukunft weiterhin diesen Sockel als Basis für CPUs benutzen wird, weiss keiner. Der Sockel P (Pentium Dualcore, C2D, C2Q) hat jedoch relativ lang gehalten. 
Aber wegen der Cpu würde ich mir nicht solche Sorgen machen, die hat genug Potenzial für die Zukunft, für 2000€ erhält man schon feine Ware


----------



## venyl79 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*



Alex555 schrieb:


> Also Grafikkarten werden auch in Zukunft mit MXM angebunden werden(gamer Laptops), es gibt ja keinen grund diesen Standard zu wechseln.
> Mit der CPU sieht es da schon anders aus. Ob Intel in Zukunft weiterhin diesen Sockel als Basis für CPUs benutzen wird, weiss keiner. Der Sockel P (Pentium Dualcore, C2D, C2Q) hat jedoch relativ lang gehalten.
> Aber wegen der Cpu würde ich mir nicht solche Sorgen machen, die hat genug Potenzial für die Zukunft, für 2000€ erhält man schon feine Ware



Das hört sich schon mal beruhigend an und wird den Kauf auf nächste Woche noch verstärken!

PS: wie sieht es mit den Verkaufsforum unten aus wie kommt man da rein steht als Privat?


----------



## Acid (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*

Also ich hatte ein Alienware M15X auch ist es bei Alienware nicht mehr wie vor jahren das man wirklich 30% den Namen bezahlt, im Gegenteil damals wo ich ihn gekauft hatte waren die Clevos preislich auf gleichem Niveau bzw. sogar leicht drüber.

Verarbeitung und Display ist beim Alienware sicherlich am besten! Auch der Service ist besser als bei den obigen. Ich hatte vor ort service, hatte 1 mal einen Defekt da ist 2 tage später der Techniker gekommen hats in 10min ausgetauscht und ist wieder gegangen. Also kein lästiges einschicken, ewig drauf warten....

Allerdings habe ich ihn letztendlich auch wieder verkauft weil man wirklich für 50% des Preises einen gleichstarken eher sogar stärkeren Desktop bekommt.

Du kannst auch die Mobilen Grafiklösungen nicht mit den im Desktopbereich vergleichen. Mein M15x hatte z.b. eine geforce 260gtx welche in etwa auf dem Niveau einer 9800 im Desktopbereich liegt.


----------



## venyl79 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*

Verstehe und weiß ich auch aber durch meine Umstände muss ich dies so Umsetzen.

Alienware ist mir auf irgendeiner Art ein zu Over-designt^^ aber dennoch weiß ich das sie gute Gamerlappys machen.
Und die Graka gefällt mir da auch nicht und komme laut meinen Einstellungen nen tausender höher^^.Wo ich mir von dem Geld nachher wenn sich was an meiner jetzigen Lage ändert noch nen Gamer-PC machen kann.


----------



## schneiderbernd (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*



Acid schrieb:


> Also ich hatte ein Alienware M15X auch ist es bei Alienware nicht mehr wie vor jahren das man wirklich 30% den Namen bezahlt, im Gegenteil damals wo ich ihn gekauft hatte waren die Clevos preislich auf gleichem Niveau bzw. sogar leicht drüber.
> 
> Verarbeitung und Display ist beim Alienware sicherlich am besten! Auch der Service ist besser als bei den obigen. Ich hatte vor ort service, hatte 1 mal einen Defekt da ist 2 tage später der Techniker gekommen hats in 10min ausgetauscht und ist wieder gegangen. Also kein lästiges einschicken, ewig drauf warten....
> 
> ...


Na also Alienware zahlt man klar den Namen.....schau Dir mal das 1440er Display beim MX17x an...das ist ein absoluter Witz bei solch einem Preis...also auch die haben mittlerweile erhebliche Mankos in Teilbereichen!! Und klar bekommt man locker für 50% des Preises einen Desktop...aber darum gehts gar nicht....kann z.Bsp. auch keinen verstehen der sich Apple Books kauft...schwache Leistung zu Horror Preisen... ... und dabei rauchen die Dir noch weg!! Da kann man Diskutieren wie man will...!

Er sucht klar ein Gaming Book! Da kommt es auf Leistung an...und er muß auch nen Kompromiss machen mit dem Preis...denn so dicke hats wahrscheinlich keiner der zwei Kinder hat...ergo mal auf die wichtigsten Sachen konzentrieren...wichtig ist dann für mich...ne starke Graka...gute Kühlung...und anständige Verarbeitung...und nen Service der wenigstens einigermaßen paßt...zu nen erträglichen Preis! Da sind die Schenker und Deviltech Books garantiert keine schlechte Wahl!!!


----------



## Alex555 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*

was hältst du von diesem Notebook? : DevilTech - High Performance Systems - _HellMachine DTX # 

Ein Vorteil gegenüber normalen Laptops ist, dass eine DESKTOP! CPU verbaut ist. Da es ein zocker book ist, sollte die Akkuleistung auch egal sein oder? 
Der I7 frisst ordentlich an AKKU, ist jedoch extrem Leistungsstark, und wird performancemäßig Laptop CPUs immer übertrumpfen. Wenn du eine GTX 480M konfigurierst, ist der Laptop bei 2050€, doch der hat dann wirklich Power ohne Ende 
Hier ein Test dazu: Test Deviltech HellMachine DTX Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests 
Die aufgezählten positiven und negativen Aspekte (vom Test) musst du mit deinen Anforderungen vergleichen, willst du beispielsweise ein leiseres NB solltest du dieses nicht wählen.


----------



## schneiderbernd (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*



Alex555 schrieb:


> was hältst du von diesem Notebook? : DevilTech - High Performance Systems*-*_HellMachine DTX #
> 
> Ein Vorteil gegenüber normalen Laptops ist, dass eine DESKTOP! CPU verbaut ist. Da es ein zocker book ist, sollte die Akkuleistung auch egal sein oder?
> Der I7 frisst ordentlich an AKKU, ist jedoch extrem Leistungsstark, und wird performancemäßig Laptop CPUs immer übertrumpfen. Wenn du eine GTX 480M konfigurierst, ist der Laptop bei 2050€, doch der hat dann wirklich Power ohne Ende
> ...


gute Idee..aber Quatsch da die Sandys echt besser sind und die 480 einfach zu Hitzköpfig ist(vorallem im Lap)...zumal warum jetzt 2000€ für ne alte Generation ausgeben...???Das XMG mit Sandy und ner GTX485 schafft schon an die 20000 3DMark Points...also gewaltig Power ohne Desktop CPU und da dieses Book eine abnormale gute Kühlleistung hat ist noch ordentlich OC der 485 drin!


----------



## Alex555 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*



schneiderbernd schrieb:


> gute Idee..aber Quatsch da die Sandys echt besser sind und die 480 einfach zu Hitzköpfig ist(vorallem im Lap)...zumal warum jetzt 2000€ für ne alte Generation ausgeben...???Das XMG mit Sandy und ner GTX485 schafft schon an die 20000 3DMark Points...also gewaltig Power ohne Desktop CPU und da dieses Book eine abnormale gute Kühlleistung hat ist noch ordentlich OC der 485 drin!



nunja, es war ja auch nur ein Vorschlag von mir   Natürlich haben die Sandy Bridges Mobiles gewaltig power, nur die erweiterbarkeit ist bei einer Desktop CPU einfach viel besser. Mobile CPUs sind extrem teuer, Desktop CPUs sind eine ganze Stange billiger. Nun ja, oc ist natürlich möglich, ob du aber einen Chip, der die Werte der 485M schafft, bekommst, ist nicht garantiert. Wenn du Pech hast schaffste net mal 50mhz GPU Clock, ist zwar selten, aber möglich   .  Wie wäre es mit einem Laptop mit HD 6970M karte, die ist zwischen einer GTX 480M und 485M einzuordnen? 
In ein paar Wochen sollte die HD 6970M aka Blackcomb auch bei Deviltech, Schenker und co verfügbar sein, beim AW M17x mit Sandy kann man sie schon konfigurieren! 
Grüße Alex555


----------



## schneiderbernd (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*



Alex555 schrieb:


> nunja, es war ja auch nur ein Vorschlag von mir   Natürlich haben die Sandy Bridges Mobiles gewaltig power, nur die erweiterbarkeit ist bei einer Desktop CPU einfach viel besser. Mobile CPUs sind extrem teuer, Desktop CPUs sind eine ganze Stange billiger. Nun ja, oc ist natürlich möglich, ob du aber einen Chip, der die Werte der 485M schafft, bekommst, ist nicht garantiert. Wenn du Pech hast schaffste net mal 50mhz GPU Clock, ist zwar selten, aber möglich   .  Wie wäre es mit einem Laptop mit HD 6970M karte, die ist zwischen einer GTX 480M und 485M einzuordnen?
> In ein paar Wochen sollte die HD 6970M aka Blackcomb auch bei Deviltech, Schenker und co verfügbar sein, beim AW M17x mit Sandy kann man sie schon konfigurieren!
> Grüße Alex555


meine ja eben nur...wenn schon 2 große Scheine/äh 4) dann möglichst in die neuste Generation...


----------



## venyl79 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*

Ihr machst mir aber nicht leicht?!^^


Was ist nun die bessere Variante....lol


----------



## schneiderbernd (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*



venyl79 schrieb:


> Ihr machst mir aber nicht leicht?!^^
> 
> 
> Was ist nun die bessere Variante....lol


na endweder nen Deviltech oder nen Schenker...soweit waren wir ja schon...nun mußt Du eben entscheiden welches Dir besser zusagt...ich persönlich würde wohl auf das XMG setzen zwecks der hammer guten Kühlung-im Laptop ist genau da das Prob wenns zu warm wird...Grafik und CPU throtteln...da nützt Dir die beste Hardware nix!!...Habe bei meinem Asus die Bodenplatte aufbohren müssen...direkt unter dem Lüfter...inklusive Notebookkühler da die Kiste einfach immer zu heiß wurde und Graka und CPU gethrottelt haben!!! Darum werde ich in Zukunft nur noch auf Books mit hervorragender Kühlung setzen!


----------



## venyl79 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*

Hat sich erledig mit i7 Sandy Bridge werden alle Produktionen eingestellt -.- was nun? Mysn wird keine mehr rausgeben erst wieder Ende April.


----------



## Alex555 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*



venyl79 schrieb:


> Hat sich erledig mit i7 werden alles Produktionen eingestellt -.- was nun?



das ist so nicht korrekt, es werden nur alle Mainboards eingestellt, die einen Sandy Bridge Chipsatz haben, die alten sind ergo nicht betroffen und sollten weiter produziert werden. 
Jetzt wird mein Vorschlag mit Desktop I7 950 (kein Sandy) wieder lukrativ.
Entweder du musst mind 1Monat warten, dann sollen die verbesserten Chipsätze rauskommen oder die alten I7er kaufen. 
@ Schneiderbernd : Gewonnen  , die Sandys sind aus dem Spiel  

Grüße Alex555


----------



## venyl79 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*

-.- nur wird die andere Lösung mit gleicher Power ja bestimmt teurer.

wie hoch ist der Unterschied?


----------



## Alex555 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*



venyl79 schrieb:


> -.- nur wird die andere Lösung mit gleicher Power ja bestimmt teurer.
> 
> wie hoch ist der Unterschied?



Intel Core i7 2630QM Notebook Prozessor - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ 

Hier kannste mal schauen. Im Cinebench liegt der I7 950 rund 10% vorne, in 3D Mark Vantage 18%. 
Bekommst also entweder gleiche oder bessere Leistung. Die Destkop CPUs haben durch ihren hohen Takt noch genug power um gleichzuziehen.


----------



## venyl79 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*

ist ne 940 und wie genau ist der unterschied zwischen den beiden? und dazu nur ne gtx 460


----------



## Alex555 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*



venyl79 schrieb:


> ist ne 940 und wie genau ist der unterschied zwischen den beiden?



wie hier zu sehen| Compare Intel® Products, |
lediglich durch die Taktung, der eine läuft mit 2,9ghz, der andere mit 3,06ghz. 
Kannst bei beiden zugreifen


----------



## venyl79 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*

Hoffe die machen so schnell wie möglich würde lieber die SB nehmen


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*

die angaben mit den notebooks stimmen soweit zumidnest was die zeit angabe angeht. ich weiß nicht ob es bei mysn mittlerweile für das u700 nit auch die 485 m gtx gibt. die zusammen mit nem 950 und du hast ausgesorgt. oder frag nach den alten p500 modellen ^^ vlt hamse da ja noch was güsntig abzu geben


----------



## schneiderbernd (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*



Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> die angaben mit den notebooks stimmen soweit zumidnest was die zeit angabe angeht. ich weiß nicht ob es bei mysn mittlerweile für das u700 nit auch die 485 m gtx gibt. die zusammen mit nem 950 und du hast ausgesorgt. oder frag nach den alten p500 modellen ^^ vlt hamse da ja noch was güsntig abzu geben


ja das wäre ne alternative-aber bei denen kann man ja auch mal anrufen und fragen ob sie das machen würden!


----------



## venyl79 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*

Also mysn hat sich heut bei mir gemeldet da ich gestern noch ne E-Mail rausgeschickt hatte.

Ich werde Montag mein P701 bekomme mit allen was ich wollte da mir dort wirklich die Kühlleistungen auch passen!

? ---> Ja ich bekomme auch die "SB"! , mit der Auflage das ich Ende April ihnen das NB noch mal kostenlos hin schicke und dann das neue Bord reinbekomme innerhalb von 48 Std.

Ich werde diese Angebot annehmen da sie mir noch kostenlos ein Programm dazu geben um in der Zeit andauernt zu Prüfen ob da wirklich was passiert da es ja auch nur ein paar Prozent angeht mit dem Problem.Sollte was sein wird dies sofort behoben natürlich.
Und sollte sich was aber keiner denkt sich was von Intel was an den Preisen ändern wird dieses auch nur berücksichtigt wenn diese Fallen würden.

Also da bin ich gespannt wie das NB so ist

MFG und danke für die tollen Ratschläge hier  !!!!!!!!! kann und werde wen ich es hab natürlich was dazu berichten.


----------



## schneiderbernd (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*



venyl79 schrieb:


> Also mysn hat sich heut bei mir gemeldet da ich gestern noch ne E-Mail rausgeschickt hatte.
> 
> Ich werde Montag mein P701 bekomme mit allen was ich wollte da mir dort wirklich die Kühlleistungen auch passen!
> 
> ...


na da lag ich dann wohl richtig....tolles Book und das nen ich klasse Service!!! Haste die 485GTX drin? Muah da mußte dann mal ein paar Werte gucken lassen...! Gute Wahl!


----------



## venyl79 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*

Ja hab die GTX drinnen werde es Montag voraussichtlich bekommen bin gespannt^^ hab noch ne 64GB SSD dazu genommen.


----------



## venyl79 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*

Hier die Zusammenstellung....

Artikel 		 	

XMG P701 PRO    Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3") 

. 43,9cm (17.3") Full-HD Glare (1920*1080) mit LED - Backlight
. NVIDIA GeForce GTX 485M 2048MB GDDR5
. Intel Core i7-2630QM | 2,00 - 2,90GHz 6MB
. 8GB (2x4096) SO-DIMM DDR3 RAM 1333MHz
. 64GB SSD Samsung PM810 470 Series SATAII (MZ5PA064HMCD)
. 500GB Seagate Momentus 7200.4 SATAII 7200U/Min (ST9500420AS)
. Panasonic UJ-240 Blu-ray Brenner 2xBD-RE 6xBD-R DVD±R/W/-RAM/±DL -ohne Softw.
. Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6230 (inkl. Bluetooth)
. Premium-Garantie: 36M. Pickup&Return | 12M. Sofort-Reparatur -DE
. ohne Betriebssystem

  	Rabatt-Aktion - Gratis dazu: Download-Gutschein für Tom Clancy's HAWX2 	  	1 	  	€ 0,00 	 

  	TrustedShops Käuferschutz bis 2.500,00 € 	  	1 	  	€ 4,90


----------



## Alex555 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*

super Konfiguration, gibts nix zu beanstanden. Nur so ne Frage: Wozu 8gb ram? Waren die schon automatisch oder haste aufgerüstet?


----------



## venyl79 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*

habe gedacht die 4 mehr machen es auch nicht mehr fett.

Vorsorge....^^


----------



## Memphys (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*

Das Einzige was dieses Teil nichtmehr sein dürfte ist MOBIL (womit es für mich schon wieder seinen Sinn verfehlt, aber egal). Eingeschaltet, gebootet - oh Mist, kein Saft mehr. mal abgesehen vom hohen Gewicht.

Das ist für mich die Achillesverse von Gaming-Notebooks.


----------



## venyl79 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gamer Laptop un die 2000.-€*

Es geht hier darum das er nicht für Ackubetrieb genutzt, wird sondern weil man viel Unterwegs ist/ Beruflich und Platzbedarf.


----------

